# Very enlightening video comparison



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Especially near the end where he shows underwater video with sound comparing two, Garmin and Lowrance, new trolling motors and the MotorGuide redesign.

The Lowrance Ghost is.............well, you decide.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Maybe Lowrance needs a new name.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

huh... gonna buy stock in Garmin.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

whoa... just looked up the price of those Garmin trolling motors


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I can clearly see he's bias Garmin. His info is incorrect in what's available such as remote and wireless foot control, Motorguide comes with both. As far as sound, we don't know how these motors were mounted, and on what type of boats. Isolated mounts or solid mounting changes the sound. Both Lowrance and Garmin are pricing themselves out of the every day user market.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> I can clearly see he's bias Garmin. His info is incorrect in what's available such as remote and wireless foot control, Motorguide comes with both. As far as sound, we don't know how these motors were mounted, and on what type of boats. Isolated mounts or solid mounting changes the sound. Both Lowrance and Garmin are pricing themselves out of the every day user market.


Not sure where you are getting your information, but you are actually incorrect. Garmin DOES offer wireless foot pedal and remote just as Motorguide does. Difference is with the Garmin is the point-and-go gesture steering and the ability to actually see things on the remote like power and feature like anchor lock etc. like the Minn Kotas. This to me has always been the biggest pain in the A$$ with my Xi5. Might not be important for some but it is VERY important for me and a huge miss.

I can tell you, I cannot wait to get rid of my Motorguide Xi5. It is simply not as robust as my (and others) Minn Kotas that I have run. I’m not a bass guy so the biggest issue I see with the Garmin is the short 57” shaft on deep V walleye style boats. My 60” comes out of the water in 2’+ chop.

I’m old school in that I like the head of the TM to turn. A stationary head would take getting used to but not a deal breaker. Exciting advancements in technology for sure and soon we will all need a 12 year old on board to show us how to use it all.

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/610414


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I’m not a bass guy so the biggest issue I see with the Garmin is the short 57” shaft on deep V walleye style boats. My 60” comes out of the water in 2’+ chop.
> View attachment 317459


I have not been able to confirm but I have read on two different sources that the Garmin 57" has the same usable shaft length as the Minn Kota 60"


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Lundy said:


> I have not been able to confirm but I have read on two different sources that the Garmin 57" has the same usable shaft length as the Minn Kota 60"


Correct. Also what I read. I was hoping for a 65” + but hey...a guy can dream.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

It says... Garmin is the only one with remote and foot remote.. thats what it says. My Xi5 has been bullet proof for 3 seasons, not like the self deploy and boards burnt on the others. I'm glad Motorguide (Mercury) is a second choice because it keeps the prices in check. I run mine an average of 3 days a week and never a problem.. not saying you should have it but thats my choice. Garmin and Lowrance are way over priced for the same features, just a different way of getting it done. Point and go... woopie!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Correct me if I am wrong but the Motorguide that was highlighted in this video will not be commercially available until Jan 2020 and it is my understanding it will be at a similar price point of the Garmin and Lowrance.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Correct on timing Kim.

The price point per Russell Marine Products will be $2,799.00 but includes everything. This would make it $300-400 ‘cheaper’ for the ‘same’ comparable features...remotes, spotlock routes and unit compatibility.

Something else worth noting, the Motorguide will have the feature to interface with all three major brands (HB, Lowrance & Garmin) via NMEA networking and the Gateway which is an added $150 expense to talk with Lowrance will go away. MG looks like a great option for the bass guys!


----------

